# Do you cover your head in Church?



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 1, 2011)

I wanted to ask how many women here wear a hat, veil, mantilla, scarf, etc to church?  Although I recently moved, at the church I attended, many women wore hats to church.  Being a hat person, I enjoyed wearing a hat without feeling silly.  In the church I was raised in, a woman would NEVER be bare-headed in church.  Only children got away without wearing caps.  Those lace doilies (chapel caps) were not even considered acceptable. Thoughts?


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 1, 2011)

In Latin Traditional, yes, but nowhere else.  I'm not married.


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 2, 2011)

If you count wigs then yeah. Lol.    Seriously no. I don't like wearing hats but there is only 2-3 ladies in my church that do.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 3, 2011)

I believe many Orthodox Jewish women wear wigs as a head covering.


----------



## foxee (Aug 3, 2011)

Belle Du Jour said:


> I believe many Orthodox Jewish women wear wigs as a head covering.



So funny you brought this up as I was just discussing this with my hairstylist friend yesterday.  She has a new client (Orthodox Jew) who wants her to locate some Russian human hair wigs.  Apparently Russian hair is much more expensive than Indian and she's willing to pay $3000 and up.  Until now I never knew women wore wigs for religious reasons.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 3, 2011)

A friend suggested I try covering my head during prayer and worship, or at least in the midst of spiritual warfare. I will be experimenting to see if there is a difference.


----------



## plainj (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't but I've been to a church where the women wear doilies on their head. It seemed so odd to me. I did buy a tallit a while back. I find it to be very comforting and comfortable to cover my head with it in prayer.


----------



## HoneyLove (Aug 11, 2011)

I do and have since I was young. All women, young and old, were expected to.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 11, 2011)

Only when I was a child, my mom would place a 'chapel cap' on us.   On Resurrection Sunday, we wore a bonnet.  

I don't cover my head in Church unless it's required by a certain Ministry when I attend (visit) their Church.   This is done out of respect for the order of 'their' 'House of Worship'.


----------



## Browndilocks (Aug 11, 2011)

I had to when I was little.  My grandmother still does:

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=lace...&tbnw=88&start=18&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:18


ETA: ... and once a year on Pentecost we had to wear these:

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=pent...&tbnw=103&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:13,s:0


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 12, 2011)

I do not cover my  head although, I at times want too, but I don't because when I was younger I wanted to smoke because it looked nice to me, I feel the same way about covering my head, I want to wear it because it shows (in my opinion) that I am devout. It shows I am about the lord business, this is all in my mind of course (PRIDE) and I am aware of it, so I do not cover my head, However, I did long ago want to understand if its something we HAVE, or SHOULD do. I found this question.

 Q. What is your opinion of 1 Corinthians 11:5? 

      Paul writes, "And every woman who prays or prophecies with her head uncovered dishonors herself. ... And if a woman does not cover her head, she should have her hair cut off. And it is a disgrace for a woman to have her hair cut or shaved off. She should cover her head."
      The Bible also says that in the mouth of two or three witnesses, let something be established. We should be careful not to build a doctrine on one Scripture that may in fact stand by itself. This is the only place in the Bible where it talks about this particular issue. Paul is insisting women, who pray or prophecy in the church in public prayer and corporate worship--not in private--do so with their heads covered.
      The argument is whether or not this is a tradition or something women must do today. In the Middle East now especially, some Islamic women dress like Bible women used to dress; they were extremely modest, maybe to a fault. In the days of the Roman Empire, a woman would cover her head because it was one way to avoid being thought a prostitute, who would go around with their heads uncovered as part of their attire. Remember, they covered only their hair and did not veil their faces. And Paul here is just speaking of covering the hair. 
      Some wonder if this was a tradition, and Paul was asking women to honor that tradition out of respect. You can compare this to a President who gives a national address and doesn't wear a tie. Many believe that isn't appropriate. But nothing in the Constitution, and much less the Bible, says you have to wear a tie. Theres not even a good practical reason--I dont like them one bit! But it's a custom of respect of which the President should be mindful.
      Likewise, in the ancient churches, evidently they thought it was disrespectful for some of the Christian women to pray in public with their husbands there with their heads uncovered. It was considered immodest, and they didn't show modesty and respect for their husbands. It might have just been a tradition.
      However, if the Holy Spirit is convicting a woman to cover her head as a sign of respect and modesty before the Lord, then by all means you should do so. Yet be careful not to judge in your heart or with words those who do not, as they might not be under the same conviction.
      Of course, there is Scripture here. And on its surface, it may sound like God is asking women to do this. I would not say don't do that, because certainly there's no harm in covering your head during prayer. But if you're in doubt, remember that Paul said if you can't do something by faith, don't do it.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Aug 14, 2011)

i don't wear hats. i don't like them. i didn't wear them as a kid either. i've seen older women wear them though. i just thought that wore those big huge hats for style.


----------



## anartist4u2001 (Aug 14, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> I do not cover my head although, I at times want too, but I don't because when I was younger I wanted to smoke because it looked nice to me, I feel the same way about covering my head, I want to wear it because it shows (in my opinion) that I am devout. It shows I am about the lord business, this is all in my mind of course (PRIDE) and I am aware of it, so I do not cover my head, However, I did long ago want to understand if its something we HAVE, or SHOULD do. I found this question.
> 
> Q. What is your opinion of 1 Corinthians 11:5?
> 
> ...


 

i always though Paul said that because that was in their culture. for me, that's not somethin' that was ever done in my culture. nobody covered their heads in worship. well hmmm, there were those ladies with the big huge hat.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Aug 14, 2011)

1 Corinthians 11:6 and 10: "If a woman does not cover her head, she should have her hair cut off; and if it is a disgrace for a woman to have her hair cut off, she should cover her head. . .For this reason, *and because of the angels*, the woman ought to have a sign of authority on her head."

I have read on other Christian forums that this scripture is saying women who don't cover their head disrespect the angels and the heavenly host who are present at the service.  I try to cover my head when I go before the Lord in prayer now too.  Of course, there are times when I'm talking to Him and my head isn't covered but out of respect, I try to cover my head now.


----------



## LovinLea (Aug 14, 2011)

I should but don't. Church hats are too flamboyant.

Sent from my DROIDX using DROIDX


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 15, 2011)

I_ think the scriptures answer the question already._

 5But every woman that prayeth or prophesieth with her head uncovered dishonoureth her head: for that is even all one as if she were shaven. 

 6For if the woman be not covered, let her also be shorn: but if it be a shame for a woman to be shorn or shaven, let her be covered. 

 7For a man indeed ought not to cover his head, forasmuch as he is the image and glory of God: but the woman is the glory of the man. 

 8For the man is not of the woman: but the woman of the man. 

 9Neither was the man created for the woman; but the woman for the man. 

 10For this cause ought the woman to have power on her head because of the angels. 

 11Nevertheless neither is the man without the woman, neither the woman without the man, in the Lord. 

 12For as the woman is of the man, even so is the man also by the woman; but all things of God. 

 13Judge in yourselves: is it comely that a woman pray unto God uncovered? 

 14Doth not even nature itself teach you, that, if a man have long hair, it is a shame unto him? 

*15But if a woman have long hair, it is a glory to her: for her hair is given her for a covering*.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 15, 2011)

I definitely cover my head when attending a traditional Latin Mass. 
However, starting this Advent I plan to wear them on a more regular basis. 
It's especially fitting because the place I usually sit in church is just a few pews away from the tabernacle.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 15, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Only when I was a child, my mom would place a 'chapel cap' on us.   On Resurrection Sunday, we wore a bonnet.
> 
> I don't cover my head in Church unless it's required by a certain Ministry when I attend (visit) their Church.   This is done out of respect for the order of 'their' 'House of Worship'.




That's pretty!


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Aug 16, 2011)

I always take a wrap with me to church.  I usually cover my legs or shoulders when the air is on.  I sometimes use it to cover up (head included) when I go to prayer service.  For some reason it's comforting when I pray. I have considered covering my head when ever I go to service, I just haven't committed to it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't, but something is prayer I may be led to ...


----------



## Solitude (Aug 19, 2011)

It is something that was done traditionally in my church growing up. Women wore either hats or, just as commonly "prayer caps" which are like lace doilies. To be honest, I never liked wearing them. The tradition seems to be dying down in my church because no one explains the practice or its scriptural basis to new members and because they are hard to find. A store down the street from my church used to sell them (for like 20 years), but they went out of business. 

After that, women in my church started knitting them. I feel like I should get back into wearing one...it reminds me to stay focused and prayerful during service.


----------



## Incognitus (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow, I'm quite new to the whole covering the head practice. I did not grow up with that. I'm glad I read this post. Thanks ladies for sharing this information, as well as the bible passages supporting it.


----------

